# Boston Tea Party



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boston_tea_party
Το Τσάι-Πάρτι της Βοστόνης;
Το Πάρτι Τσαγιού της Βοστόνης;
Και τα δύο έχουν ευρήματα, αλλά θέλω να μάθω τι λένε οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες, αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

«Το τέιον της Βοστώνης». Με κουστουμάκι που να ταιριάζει και στην ώρα στην εποχή. Παλιά σε προσκαλούσαν σε τέιον και αυτή είναι η δική μου πρόταση. Αυτός ο αγγλισμός «τσάι πάρτι», που είναι και συνηθισμένος και υπάρχει και στην Υδρία, είναι αφόρητος.

Βεβαίως, το σύγχρονο εναλλακτικό είναι το «πάρτι τσαγιού της Βοστόνης» (με προσαρμοσμένη ορθογραφία της πόλης). Ο Πάπυρος, πάλι, έχει (με το δικό του μεταγραμματισμό) το «Τη Πάρτυ της Βοστώνης» (γιατί όχι «της Μπόστον»; ο Δρανδάκης έχει Μπόστον) και σε παρένθεση «Επεισόδιο Τσαγιού της Βοστώνης».

Απολαυστικότερες όλων είναι οι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις: το «*κόμμα τσαγιού της Βοστώνης» και το «*συμβαλλόμενο μέρος τσαγιού της Βοστώνης»!


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 24, 2009)

The Boston Tea Party was an act of direct action protest by the American colonists against the British Government in which they destroyed many crates of tea belonging to the British East India Company and dumped it into the Boston Harbor. The incident, which took place on December 16, 1773, was a major catalyst of the American Revolution and remains an iconic event of American history

Εφόσον πρόκειται για μια διαμαρτυρία πασίγνωστη στα αγγλικά σχολικά βιβλία ιστορίας μήπως θα 'πρεπε να λέμε:

"Μπόστον Τη Πάρτυ"


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

Ο πειρασμός για «τι πάρτι / τη πάρτυ» και «Μπόστον Τι Πάρτι» προέρχεται από το ότι είναι λίγο στρυφνή η μετάφρασή του, τόσο που να χρειάζεται να αναρωτηθούμε. Δεν είναι ωστόσο τοπωνύμιο και τα ιστορικά γεγονότα συνήθως τα μεταφράζουμε. Αλλιώς, θα λέγαμε Λα Ρεβολισιόν Φρανσέζ (ή Ρεβολυσιόν Φρανσαίζ). Λόγω ειδικών συνθηκών, το αφήνουμε στον γλωσσικό πατριωτισμό του μεταφραστή.


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 25, 2009)

Σίγουρα δε θα γράφαμε "Λα Ρεβολουσιόν Φρανσαίζ" για το πανευρωπαϊκά γνωστό γεγονός.

Αλλά το "Boston Tea Party" είναι ένα σημαντικό περιστατικό τις Αγγλικής (και Αμερικανικής) ιστορίας, όπως και το "Black Hole of Calcutta", που δεν είναι συνήθως γνωστά σε όσους δεν διδάχθηκαν ιστορία σε αγγλικό σχολείο και ως εκ τούτου --γενικά-- δεν περιλαμβάνονται στο general knowledge τους.

Φυσικά, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση και τα συμφραζόμενα, αυτά μπορούν να μεταγραφούν ή όχι -- με ενημερωτική υποσημείωση


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Απολαυστικότερες όλων είναι οι μηχανικές μεταφράσεις: [...] το «*συμβαλλόμενο μέρος τσαγιού της Βοστώνης»!


 Δηλαδή ο «κύβος της ζάχαρης», να υποθέσω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Πού να σου λέω για το συμβαλλόμενο μέρος κοτών...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Ανακινώ το θέμα επειδή ο όρος _Tea Party_ χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει και συγκεκριμένες οργανωμένες διαμαρτυρίες αμερικανών πολιτών στη σύγχρονη εποχή. Στις εφημερίδες ο όρος "πάρτι τσαγιού" δίνει και παίρνει. Είναι όμως σωστός για όλες τις χρήσεις; Μεταφέρω από τη βικιπαίδεια τρεις που με ενδιαφέρουν:

Tea Party movement, a conservative U.S. political movement
Tea Party protests (2009), a series of protests across the United States
Boston Tea Party, an American political party which espouses a libertarian ideology, founded in 2006


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 1, 2010)

Α, τώρα το είδα κι εγώ - κι έτυχε πρόσφατα να προβληματιστώ.
Νομίζω ότι σε "σοβαρό" βιβλίο θα το άφηνα αμετάφραστο και λατινόγραφο και, ανάλογα με το επίπεδο ή τα συμφραζόμενα, μπορεί να έβαζα υποσημείωση.
Σε πιο ανάλαφρο στιλ (π.χ. εκλαϊκευτική ιστορία) θα προτίμαγα να το αποδώσω κάπως, με περισσότερα ή λιγότερα λόγια (ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες της συγκεκριμένης φράσης), π.χ. "η Διαμαρτυρία της Βοστόνης", "η Διαμαρτυρία του 1773 στη Βοστόνη", "το Επεισόδιο της Βοστόνης", "το Επεισόδιο με το Τσάι στη Βοστόνη", κλπ.
(Όπως είπε κι ο Νίκελ, δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη απόδοση.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Άντε καλά για την ιστορική χρήση, Μπουκανιέρε, αλλά για τις σημερινές χρήσεις τού όρου;


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2010)

Φυσικά και θα έπρεπε - αν μιλάμε για βιβλίο - να μπει _και_ αμετάφραστο, κατά προτίμηση με υποσημείωση. Χωρίς να μπορώ να προτείνω μεταφραστική λύση, νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το τσάι αλλά το πάρτυ. Πώς δηλαδή, με πόσο βαθμό ειρωνείας χρησιμοποίησαν τη λέξη τότε, ή όποτε πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε (μου είναι αδύνατον να κάνω οποιαδήποτε αναζήτηση τώρα). Το κρίσιμο αυτό στοιχείο το αγνοώ. Αλλά σαν μια πρώτη προσέγγιση, για να ταιριάζει και με την καθιερωμένη απόδοση της ονομασίας συγκαιρινών γεγονότων (βλ. #2), θα μου φαινόταν λογική η "Τεϊοποσία της Βοστώνης". Πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν μεταφράσει οι φωστήρες του έθνους μας, οι νονοί των "Όρκων του Σφαιριστηρίου" και των συναφών, αν δεν παρέλυαν μπροστά σε οποιαδήποτε εκδήλωση χιούμορ; Ίσως μόνο τεϊοεσπερίδα... Κι άλλωστε η θάλασσα όντως το ήπιε το τσάι.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2010)

> Άντε καλά για την ιστορική χρήση, Μπουκανιέρε, αλλά για τις σημερινές χρήσεις τού όρου;


Το ζήτημα είναι ότι, αφού δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένη απόδοση για το Boston Tea Party, είναι αδύνατον να υπάρξει ικανοποιητική απόδοση και για τα άλλα. Όλη η ουσία της ονομασίας τους είναι ότι παραπέμπουν στο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός, στο οποίο όμως εμείς δεν μπορούμε να παραπέμψουμε απλώς ονοματίζοντάς το. Εξού οι υποσημειώσεις, η αμετάφραστη παράθεση κτλ. Ενώ αν είχαμε μια *Τεϊοκτονία της Βοστώνης θα κάναμε παπάδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2010)

Σε βιβλίο εκλαϊκευμένης ιστορίας που πέρασε από τα χέρια μου σχετικά πρόσφατα, το αφήσαμε «Πάρτυ Τσαγιού». Με την ευκαιρία, όμως, ορίστε και η μετάφραση ενός σχετικού «δημώδους» της εποχής, στην οποία με βοήθησε εκλεκτός Λεξιλόγος  (ευκαιρία για δημόσιο ευχαριστώ!):



*A Lady's Adieu to Her Tea-Table*
|
*Αποχαιρετισμός μιας λαίδης στο τραπεζάκι του τσαγιού της*

FAREWELL the Tea-board with your gaudy attire,|ΩΡΑ ΚΑΛΗ σου, πλουμιστό τραπέζι του τσαγιού μου·
Ye cups and ye saucers that I did admire;|πάντα τις κούπες θαύμαζα και τα μικρά σου πιάτα.
To my cream pot and tongs I now bid adieu;|Αντίο, γαλατιέρα μου και ζάχαρης λαβίδες·
That pleasure's all fled that I once found in you.|πάει η ευχαρίστηση που δίνατε ως τώρα.
Farewell pretty chest that so lately did shine,|Ώρα καλή, κασέλα μου, ως πρόσφατα γεμάτη
With hyson and congo and best double fine;|με τσάγια μαύρα, πράσινα, απ’ όλα τα πιο φίνα. 
Many a sweet moment by you I have sat,|Αμέτρητες γλυκές στιγμές καθόμασταν παρέα 
Hearing girls and old maids to tattle and chat;|κι άκουγα γρες και νιες να ψιλοκουβεντιάζουν 
And the spruce coxcomb laugh at nothing at all,|και τα χαζογελάκια τους, χωρίς κανένα λόγο,
Only some silly work that might happen to fall.|για κάτι το ασήμαντο που τύχαινε ν’ ακούσουν.
No more shall my teapot so generous be|Θα πάψει η τσαγιέρα μου να είν’ ανοιχτοχέρα,
In filling the cups with this pernicious tea,|τις κούπες να γεμίζει με τ’ αχρείο τούτο τσάι.
For I'll fill it with water and drink out the same,|Νερό θα τις γεμίζω πια κι από νερό θα πίνω
Before I'll lose LIBERTY that dearest name,|παρά να χάσω ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ, την πιο γλυκιά μας λέξη,
Because I am taught (and believe it is fact)|γιατί μου είπανε σωστά (κι αλήθεια το πιστεύω)
That our ruin is aimed at in the late act,|να μας χαλάσουν θέλουνε με τούτον τους το νόμο,
Of imposing a duty on all foreign Teas,|φόρους να επιβάλουνε σ’ όλα τα ξένα τσάγια.
Which detestable stuff we can quit when we please.|Αφέψημα σιχαμερό, σε κόβω όποτε θέλω.
LIBERTY'S The Goddess that I do adore,|Η ΛΕΥΤΕΡΙΑ είν’ η θεά που αληθινά λατρεύω
And I'll maintain her right until my last hour,|και ως τα τελευταία μου αυτήν θα προστατεύω.
Before she shall part I will die in the cause,|Παρά εκείνη να χαθεί, για κείνην ας πεθάνω.
For I'll never be govern'd by tyranny's laws|Ποτέ δε θα ’χω αφεντικό του τύραννου τους νόμους.


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2010)

Μια παρέμβαση ολίγον τολμηρή (οζέ) *Κυρίες μου παρακαλώ απομακρυνθείτε*

Κατά το παράλληλο της γνωστής έκφρασης πάρτι με ούζα
ορθότατο και νομιμότατο το πάρτι με τσάι.
Άρα *Πάρτι με τσάι της Βοστώνης*.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2010)

Earion said:


> Κατά το παράλληλο της γνωστής έκφρασης πάρτι με ούζα
> ορθότατο και νομιμότατο το πάρτι με τσάι.
> Άρα *Πάρτι με τσάι της Βοστώνης*.



"Τσάι με λεμόνι στη Βοστώνη"  Κατά το "Τσάι με λεμόνι στο μπαλκόνι" Κάνει και ρίμα. 
Αν και λογικά δεν πρέπει να ταιριάζει υφολογικά. Ας υπάρχει όμως στα υπόψιν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Από τα παραπάνω με συγκίνησε μόνο η «τεϊοεσπερίδα», αλλά δυστυχώς το tea party είναι ένα απογευματινό φαινόμενο, είναι «απογευματινό τέιον», afternoon tea, σταθερά πριν από τη δύση του ήλιου, οπότε μπορούμε να το συσχετίσουμε με την εσπερία, αλλά όχι με την εσπερίδα. Και δυστυχώς το _tea party_ ή _afternoon tea_, μόνο «απογευματινό τέιο» έχει μεταφραστεί. Είναι αρκετά ειρωνικό για το «τέιο της Βοστώνης», οπότε να φτιάξουμε και το κίνημα ή το κόμμα του απογευματινού τεΐου (έτσι έχουμε και τα δύο party μαζί) και τις διαδηλώσεις του απογευματινού τεΐου.


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2010)

Αμυδρά θυμάμαι ότι το είχα διδαχτεί στα ελληνικά στο βιβλίο ιστορίας της τρίτης λυκείου, στο κεφάλαιο επαναστάσεις. Αλλά δε θυμάμαι τίποτα, εκτός από μια γκραβούρα εποχής με σχετική εικονογράφηση. Δεν έχει κανένας το βιβλίο πρόχειρο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν πιστεύω να περιμένεις να έχουν τώρα τα ίδια βιβλία. Τα αλλάζουν σε κάθε... συνωστισμό. Πάντως στο βιβλίο της Γ' Γυμνασίου διαβάζω:
Η «γιορτή του τσαγιού»: Αμερικανοί πετούν στη θάλασσα αγγλικό τσάι στο λιμάνι της Βοστόνης, αντιδρώντας στην επιμονή της Αγγλίας να συνεχίσουν να πληρώνουν φόρους γι’ αυτό το προϊόν.
http://www.pi-schools.gr/special_ed...istory_arial_28b/g_c_history_bm(1-29)_28b.doc

Όπως λέμε «η γιορτή του κρασιού», «η γιορτή της μπίρας»... (Δεν θα μιλήσω για τα ελληνικά τους... Δεν θα μιλήσω...)


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 2, 2010)

Το σχολικό βιβλίο, στην έκδοση 1981, περιγράφει καλά το γεγονός αλλά δεν το ονοματίζει. (Κάπου έχω και παλιότερα, αλλά είναι βαβούρα να τα βγάζω.)
Μου άρεσε η Τεϊοκτονία (για ποιητική χρήση) και βέβαια το δημώδες του Δρ7.


----------



## buccaneer (Apr 2, 2010)

...Έχω όμως πρόχειρα κάποια λίγο νεότερα. 
Στην ιστορία Γ' Γυμνασίου του 1983 (Κρεμμυδάς) το επεισόδιο παραλείπεται.
Στην ιστορία Β΄Λυκείου του 1985 (Σκουλάτου, Δημακοπούλου, Κόνδη) υπάρχει το επεισόδιο, σε μια φράση, αλλά πάλι δεν ονοματίζεται.
(Το βιβλίο στο προηγούμενο ποστ είναι των Θεοδωρίδου-Λαζάρου, χωρίς ένδειξη τάξης)

Φαίνεται ότι η ονομασία δεν είχε καλή τύχη στην ελληνική εκπαίδευση. Κι εγώ, όντως, θυμάμαι να την έχω μάθει εξωσχολικά.


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2010)

*Όταν το tea party σήμαινε κάτι άλλο απεχθές...*

Το «τσάι πάρτυ» είχε δύο είδη, «με φρυγανιές» ή «χωρίς φρυγανιές». Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο κρατούμενος στηνόταν στη μέση του κελιού του και γύρω στέκονταν 4-5 Εσατζήδες. Δεν ήταν τόσο ο ξυλοδαρμός στην περίπτωση αυτή αλλά η τρομοκράτηση. Με χειρονομίες, αγριοφωνές, βρισιές και ουρλιαχτά τον τρομοκρατούσαν. Το «τσάι πάρτυ με φρυγανιές» ήταν μια επανάληψη του προηγουμένου, αλλά συνοδευόταν και με πολύ ξύλο.

Από την απολογία του Μιχαήλ Πέτρου στην πρώτη δίκη των βασανιστών του ΕΑΤ/ΕΣΑ, 1/9/1975

Ευκαιρία μνήμης. Μεθαύριο ξημερώνει 21η Απριλίου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2011)

*Το Tea Party σημαίνει και κάτι άλλο απεχθές...*

Ολόκληρο νήμα και έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά το *Tea Party movement*, το αμερικάνικο «κίνημα» που καταφέρνει μέχρι και τον Καρατζαφέρη να μου κάνει συμπαθή.

Νομίζω ότι έχει επικρατήσει η απόδοση *Κίνημα του Τσαγιού*.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ολόκληρο νήμα και έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν αναφέρθηκε πουθενά το *Tea Party movement*, το αμερικάνικο «κίνημα» που καταφέρνει μέχρι και τον Καρατζαφέρη να μου κάνει συμπαθή.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι την εντύπωσή σου την αναιρούν τα #8 και #10.


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2016)

Τεϊοκτονία όχι, αλλά τεϊόφρονες ναι.

τους πνευματικά χαμηλοτάβανους Τεϊόφρονες των Ρεπουμπλικανών (Παντελής Μπουκάλας, «Μια εποχή στην Κόλαση», _Καθημερινή_, 11.2.2016)


----------

